# Barnaby is 13 years AND 6 months old today!



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So our precious old gold is 13 1/2 today. Can't believe how quickly the time has flown by. He still behaves like a puppy most of the time with all his naughtiness, he spent a good hour this morning playing with DH's socks, throwing them up in the air like they were alive!. Of course I get paranoid when he leaves some of his dinner and when he has one of his swallowing episodes and eats loads of grass, but fortunately soon gets back to normal again. Anyway he sends a big golden hug around the world to all of you! Here's hoping we will have many more happy times together. We love him SO much xxx::wave:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy! Barnaby is a true treasure! Give that boy some smooches from me!!!


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Happy 13.5 birthday Barnaby! Every .5 is a blessing! KISSES TO YOU! :smooch:


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I love hearing about old gold, especially active ones.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Go Barnaby!!! Rock it!!! Happy birthday!!!!! Bear and I send loves and hugs, and kisses, and cupcakes!!! <3


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yay  You go Mr. Barnaby  To many more years to come


----------



## retriever718 (Feb 10, 2014)

So glad that he is happy and healthy! Happy Birthday!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy 13.5 Birthday, Barnaby. You handsome devil! You know what they say--snow on the roof, fire in the chimney!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy 13.5, Barnaby, you handsome boy!❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barnaby*

Barnaby

I hope you have the BEST BIRTHDAY EVER!!
:wavey::wavey::wave::wave:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy, Happy, Happy birthday Barnaby.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

swishywagga said:


> So our precious old gold is 13 1/2 today. Can't believe how quickly the time has flown by. He still behaves like a puppy most of the time with all his naughtiness, he spent a good hour this morning playing with DH's socks, throwing them up in the air like they were alive!. Of course I get paranoid when he leaves some of his dinner and when he has one of his swallowing episodes and eats loads of grass, but fortunately soon gets back to normal again. Anyway he sends a big golden hug around the world to all of you! Here's hoping we will have many more happy times together. We love him SO much xxx::wave:



Happy birthday sweet puppy Such a strong old gold


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

don't know how I missed this! Happy half birthday Barnaby, I hope you have many, many more.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I missed this, too - was out of town for the day. But HUGE 13.5 birthday wishes to Barnaby!! He celebrated his important half birthday on the same day Shala turned 9 months! It sounds like he had a great day.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Major birthday greetings, sweet boy! And many more to come!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A very happy 13.5 +2 days to you Sir Barnaby  Hugs right back at you boy.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Happy belated 13.5 Barnaby!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Barnaby! So sorry that I missed your 13.5 birthday the other day sweet boy. I hope that you had a lovely day and got spoilt lots by your Mom 

I can just picture him throwing socks into the air having fun, he's such a charming old boy. We all love Barnaby here. He's my favourite golden senior! Hope that you're having a nice weekend (and that you're not too flooded by the horrific storms down in Devon!)


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Yay! Happy 13.5! One question, though. WHERE ARE THE PICS? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Cuddysmom said:


> Yay! Happy 13.5! One question, though. WHERE ARE THE PICS?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have got new pics to post of a very camera shy Barnaby, will put them on asap!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Barnaby and Joker are within days of being the same age. Like you, I wonder how those years got by so fast.

I hope we will be sharing stories about them for a long time to come.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

GoldensGirl said:


> Barnaby and Joker are within days of being the same age. Like you, I wonder how those years got by so fast.
> 
> I hope we will be sharing stories about them for a long time to come.


I know I can't believe the time that's gone by. When is Jokers birthday?, looking forward to comparing stories of all the senior madness! :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy belated 13.5 to Barnaby, so sorry I missed this. 

Wishing you many more happy healthy years to come with your boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone he is such a sweetheart, he still gets into everything but we wouldn't change him for the world!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow !!! that's a GReat age with many more years to come


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> I have got new pics to post of a very camera shy Barnaby, will put them on asap!


Cannot wait to see new Barnaby pics! Looking forward to you posting them :wave:


----------

